

How to get Cross Browser Compatibility Every Time - chaostheory
http://anthonyshort.com.au/blog/comments/how-to-get-cross-browser-compatibility-everytime/

======
jamesjyu
Great stuff in there. This is required reading for anyone looking to brush up
on their front end coding skills, or for anyone that is new to cross browser
compatibility issues. The article is clear, practical, and concise.

------
mdasen
Does anyone else think that if you're going to put up a page like that (as the
hosting provider), you don't want to brand it?

Like, it's one thing to put up such a page and piss off a current customer.
It's another thing to proudly display your logo telling all visitors not to
host with you.

~~~
nertzy
I'm sorry, I don't follow... was this comment meant for a different article?

~~~
jcl
Explained in another comment:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=221787>

------
foobar2k
Anyone have any mirrors for this?

Looks like they've run out of bandwidth.

~~~
nfriedly
mirror: <http://nfriedly.com/stuff/cross-browser-compatibility.htm>

------
edw519
And just when I thought I had read everything there was about cross browser
compatibility.

This is definitely as saver. Thank you.

~~~
pxlpshr
Yep, great content for sure and there's good remarks in the comments too. Most
of the stuff I'd say I'm aware of but the Safari text opacity trick is new to
me.

Side note: The site was down temporarily and redirected to the hosting
provider who advertises "unmetered bandwidth" in their tag line, yet can't
support a minor influx. :\

------
vegai
No, no no. No.

Don't hack support for badly behaving browsers ;-(

